# Forenbersicht > Surfspots & Reiseinfos >  >  Hvide Sande

## Harrycan

Hy,
hat irgendjemand Erfahrungen mit Unterknften in Hvide Sande? Wir sind 4 Studenten und wollen relativ spontan ab dem 10.Septemer zehn Tage dorthin fahren. Wir wollten pro Person insgesamt unter 300 bleiben.

Hang loose,
Harry

----------


## Gegen den Wind

http://www.feriepartner.de/

----------


## novapilot

Hallo,

wir waren vor 2 Jahren da und haben ein Haus ber http://www.cofman.de/ gebucht.
War soweit alles i.O.  und lief recht unkompliziert. Wir sind erst mitten in der Nacht angereist
und Schlssel wurde hinterlegt. War damals eins der gnstigeren Huser und trotzdem haben wir nichts vermisst und haben uns alle wohl gefhlt. 
Mit dem Geld was ihr ausgeben wollt bekommt ihr bestimmt schon was richtig gutes. 


http://www.cofman.de/search.php?fuzz...63&submit.y=12

Gre Alex

----------


## Blublu

alsu nur mal so ich will euch da nix vermiesen aber ich gehe jedes jahr in den sommerferien(seit 4jahren) nach borkhavn alsu so gegenber von hvide sande. Hab da oben meinen surfschein gemacht und hatte da 2surflehrer, der eine hat in hvide sande westwind bernommen, deshalb fahren wir immer einen tag zu ihm und reden usw und ich habe gesehen das dort einige reusen sind! Klaa im gleiten kann man denen locker ausweichen aber die stren evtl trotzdem...bork havn ist davon befreit und kiter und surfer sind wenns der wind erlaubt mehr oder weniger getrennt! Wegen den Preisen habe ich leider keine ahnung da ich noch nicht autofahren darf und deswegen mit meiner mum immer hochfahre :P
letztes jahr hatte jens dort auch noch eine wasserski bahn stehen...keine ahnung ob sie noch da ist  :Embarrassment:  am 10ten september fahren wir leider grad nachhause sonst knnte ich noch bilder machen und irgendwo hochladen :/
Generell gilt aber trotzdem der ringkbing fjord ist ein hammer spot *o*

mfg me x]

----------


## fehmarnsurfer

Die Reusen machen keine Probleme, kann man locker drumrumfahren.

werner

----------


## Blublu

echt?naja ok na denn^^war da noch nie surfen hab sie ja nur immer gesehen...

----------


## fehmarnsurfer

Also mit drumrum fahren meinte ich, dass man die gnzlich passieren sollte, zwischen den einzelnen Pfhlen sind Leinen oder Netze gesetzt.

Ist aber wirklich kein Problem, auch wenn der Wind so kommt, dass man die auf Halbwindkurs queren msste, einfach paar Meter Hhe ziehen oder abfallen, dann passt das wieder.
Kann man auch von ausgehen, dass dann der stehtiefe Bereich aufhrt, wo die dann anfangen, dann quasi als 'Markierung' dienen.

werner

----------


## Blublu

asu ok naja dann wei ich ja jetzt das ich auch mal nen tripp von bork nach hvide machen kann  :Wink:

----------


## Kaltipalti

Hi,
wie tief ist denn das Wasser so in Bork - zwecks Finnenlnge ??

Gru Torsten

----------


## Blublu

also ich hab ne 34 dran und gehe ca. 3meter ins wasser rein,stehe dann ca bis zur mitte vom oberschenkel im wasser,wren bei mir grob 70cm - bei auflandigem wind. Gibt auch 200meter drausen stellen an denen es nur noch 40cm tief ist!

----------


## Kaltipalti

Hi,
danke fr deine Info.
Warst du denn schon mal in Skuldbol oder Skaven ist es da tiefer ??

Gru Torsten

----------


## Blublu

nein sorry, bisher wirklich immer nur in bork havn. Ist so schn dort das wir bisher nicht mal berlegt haben wo anderst hinzugehen  :Smile:  Auer vlt Klitmller...aber da ich den wasserstart noch nicht perfekt bzw gut genug kann um dort bei gutem wind zu surfen eben nur bork. Jedoch ist soweit ich wei berall wo kein grerer Haven ist zumindest stehbereich.

----------


## Kaltipalti

@Blublu,

Danke fr deine Info.

Gru Torsten

----------

